# Help Me With My Toshiba!



## restrung (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok a week ago I posted about a Toshiba Satellite A205-S5812 that was giving me problems and I said that I didnt have the cds. Well now I have the cds to install Vista and all that other **** but when I try using the Recovery Wizard to restore to out of box state it starts copying files or whatever and then an error pops up that says.

"Error:0A-0543-0000
File copy failed.
Please press [OK] to turn off the computer"

I also tried to wipe the harddrive clean but yet again another error. Somebody please help me.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi,

when did the hard drive error come up? kindly post the error here too...


----------



## restrung (Apr 2, 2008)

When I try to wipe the hard drive clean I click on TOSHIBA Recovery Wizard, click next a thing comes up that says Warning! Everything will be deleted and that stuff so I click on Yes.Then It comes to a screen I can select to Factory Default Software or Erase the hard disk, I choose Erase the hard disk. Then I choose Delete all data and partitions from the hard disk, and click next. It says Now deleting data. Please wait... It shows lapsed time and remaining time and a little like box for progress. Like no less than 10 minutes into it an Error screen pops up telling me that "ERROR : 20-FFFE-048F has occurred. Data deletion error. Please press [OK] to turn off the computer." Hope that helps you help me haha :[


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hmmm certainly looks like a defective hard drive. do you have another hard drive lying around that you can use? if none you can use other hard disk tools from Ultimate Boot CD. download UBCD from here http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/

i encourage you to read some tutorials there if you are not familiar yet with UBCD. by the way there are also diagnostics for hard drives included. so depending on your hard drive you can try the diags included in the CD to check if you have a hard drive problem.

use Darik's Boot and Nuke (DBAN) under Hard disk wiping tools to erase your hard drive. you can also get this separately from here... http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/dban/dban-1.0.7_i386.iso?download


----------

